
Essence of linear algebra [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVFitgF8hE_ab
======
jasonwatkinspdx
Hopefully some friendly admin can come along and fix the link.

The rest of the videos from 3Blue1Brown are pretty awesome as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYO_jab_esuFRV4b17AJtAw)

------
pitaj
I keep hearing about "linear algebra" and although I'm a third year
engineering student and am finished with all of my dedicated math courses,
I've never taken a course with that title. Looking at this guys videos, it
seems like it's just "matrices and vectors" which I've done over the years
during high school and in my Calculus courses.

It that all it is, or am I misunderstanding. Everybody seems to think that
this field of math is very important, I feel like I should know it by now.

~~~
westoncb
It can be tempting to reduce linear algebra to 'matrices and vectors', but
there is more to it. Often times you can find a 'matrix algebra' course or
something along those lines (I remember taking 'computational matrix
algebra'), which really does pretty much just discuss computations with
matrices and vectors. Linear algebra has more to do with the properties of
vector spaces and 'linear transformations' on vector spaces—which can be
_represented_ using matrices, but there are deeper underlying concepts than
the matrix computations themselves.

------
melling
Other Linear Algebra resources here:
[https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes/blob/master/m...](https://github.com/melling/MathAndScienceNotes/blob/master/math.org#linear-
algebra)

------
heimatau
Delete the last character, in the link. The question mark.

~~~
adamnemecek
Seems like youtube isn't HTTP URL standard compliant.

------
Lich
I noticed that linear algebra courses are typically offered in colleges after
calculus. Is there a reason why?

~~~
qntty
You need knowledge of calculus sooner in a typical undergrad curriculum for
most majors. For example, freshman physics assumes you're taking Calc I/II
concurrently. Most college kids can't handle two math classes at a time, so
they take linear algebra after.

------
curiousgal
I failed to see the point of linear algebra when I studied in during my CPGE
but it only took a couple of sessions of a Numerical Analysis class a year
after to make me look past the tedious abstractions and realize its true
beauty. (Compression (SVD), LU decomposition etc)

------
thomasahle
Can anybody recommend a linear algebra course based in finite fields?

A lot of theorems like SVD and eigenvectors seem like they'd carry over, but
they are always proven over complex numbers.

~~~
walrus
One possible approach is to take a class/read a book on coding theory.
Algebraic block codes rely heavily on linear algebra over finite fields.

~~~
thomasahle
That is probably a good idea, but I'll always be wondering about the linear
algebra tools they didn't use. Were they just not applicable? Or do they not
work over finite fields?

------
niels_olson
better link:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2x...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVFitgF8hE_ab)

------
bhtucker
broken?

~~~
vargalas
It is. But it has 4 votes :)

------
spdegabrielle
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2x...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZHQObOWTQDPD3MizzM2xVFitgF8hE_ab)

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the link.

